# Western Flyer Golden Flyer Parts



## Donja (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi!
I am in the need for a few parts for my new project. I am restoring a Western Flyer Golden Flyer, the 50th Anniversary Edition and needing some direction on some hard to find must haves. I am specifically looking for:

Chrome tank that says "Golden Flyer" with the lights in working condition
Back rack with light reflectors
White/black period pedals
Gold vinyl halo seat 

If anyone out there knows how to get a hold of these hard to find parts, please pass me a line, thanks.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 25, 2013)

Now I see some pictures. Is this your bike donja?
I would assume these are some of the parts your looking for. And not you bike pictured.
If you go to my gallery titled "tanklights" and "wish list" the Golden Flyer is pictured.
The tank with the external mounts are extremely hard to find. When they do come up, count on at least $75 if not $150 for it even with rust and no lenses. The graphics will be a repop as these tanks waterslides never hold up. Unless you find an annal kid that locked away the bike back then.
Don't we all wish for that find.
The rear racks pop up but the rear lens is impossible to find. These lenses were used exclusively on western flyers I believe. My Sonic flyer has this lens and am proud to have it. Then there is the always rusted out rear rack tailight battery tray. Also these are hard to find.
I have a 68-69 Cosmic Flyer rear rack but as I recall it did not have a tailight.

The black white pedals do show up more often that the other parts. Not sure about the seat though. Personally I like the comfy Huffy pleated seats.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Donja (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, and no this is not my bike, it's one off Dave's Vintage Bikes website. Hopefully mine will look as nice when finished. I know these parts are going to be tricky to find, but maybe that kid who locked the bike ago years ago and now it's just collecting dust and wants to sell it or the parts...one can only hope. 
I found a rear rack on eBay I am interested in, but no rear lens, as you said they are nearly impossible to find, and you are a lucky person to have such a thing, Sonic Flyers are nice as well. I am really trying to stay away from rusted parts, rust and I have a very unique relationship  


Thanks again for the info, I really do appreciate your input! I will check out the tanklight gallery of yours and I will keep all posted of my project. The picture I posted is of my Flyer, which meraculously I found in this condition for $35.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 26, 2013)

Here is the rear shot of the recent Cosmic Flyer I picked up.
The rear rack is not equipped with the rear tailight.




Brent...I didnt know the dual "rocket" tips were used on the Spaceliners. Always thought those were just on the Flightliners.
I guess these studded red reflectors ( maybe not even reflectors?) Were available at the bike stores as added accessories.
Found a recent set installed on a rust house painted base model Spaceliner (68' I believe) that the seller wouldnt let go of by themselves. The toasted bike missing the fenders and tanklight was for sale for $40. Even though I have seen the tips go for $20 each.
I will check out you resto on the tailights. Thanks for all the hard work you put into your instructionals and research.
Without members like you some of us would be lost for sure.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrentP (Apr 26, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Brent...I didnt know the dual "rocket" tips were used on the Spaceliners. Always thought those were just on the Flightliners.




Yeah, the dual rocket reflectors were found on the mid-level chrome frame Spaceliners (the ones with the front truss bars rather than springer fork).  Once you moved below that (base chrome frame with standard fork) or painted frame, the back of the rack was just a flat piece of metal without even reflectors on it.

The base-level chrome bike racks (and painted frame) looked just like this.


----------



## Old Man Wolf (May 16, 2013)

*Dual Rocket Reflectors...*



BrentP said:


> Yeah, the dual rocket reflectors were found on the mid-level chrome frame Spaceliners (the ones with the front truss bars rather than springer fork).  Once you moved below that (base chrome frame with standard fork) or painted frame, the back of the rack was just a flat piece of metal without even reflectors on it.
> 
> The base-level chrome bike racks (and painted frame) looked just like this.
> 
> View attachment 93809




I'm sorry but I think I have to disagree on this one.
I bought a Very Nice - Original Painted Frame Ladies Spaceliner that had the Dual Rocket Reflectors!
UNFORTUNATELY I bought that bike sooooo cheap I cut it to make my first SpaceLiner Trike! (I'll type up a post on that soon as I'm collecting parts to build a second one for my Mrs's now!)
I kinda regret cutting that one...
... and I have vowed to myself to restore a matching bike to it in repentence of my bad deed! 

FORTUNATELY though...
... that whole (very nice) rack assembly with the rockets is sitting under a train layout in the house waiting for the restoration bike to be put on!!!
(anybody got a painted frame Ladies Standard Spaceliner in my Delaware, Md, Pa, NJ area that needs to be restored???)

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will,


----------



## BrentP (May 9, 2017)

That's true, Will. The rocket reflectors were added to the racks of the painted models, but only between 1966-68.


----------



## jungleterry (May 9, 2017)

Just wanted to let you know the seats are tuff looking for one as well . The original owner of this bike had thebseats switched when bought . The bike was the son of a western auto owner . Super clean original bike still has the gold  tinted fenders tank and guard . The pedals are correct not the ones on the other bike . They have reflectors and jewels . The ad says this to be true too .hope this helps you too


----------

